# First Pump Oil Change and Clean Out



## Chris S. (Oct 31, 2016)

So been running my harbor freight pump pretty constant since February. Went down the other day to do some more material for upcoming auction and believe it or not pump wouldn't start. It kind of sputterred for a second or two then shut down. Well, since I never once changed oil figured be a fine time to do so and figured what the hell I would crack it open and see what it looked like on the inside. Well, was not good. Full of hard resin on bottom of oil chamber and pump all gummy and rusty on the front. I cleaned out as much as I could, put fresh oil in and turned it on. After a few start stop cycles the started running like normal. I got it running a batch now for next 8 hours or so to see what happens. Guess I will change the oil once every 6 months....maybe a little sooner just to be safe. 

As for people saying the harbor freight stuff is junk I think this pump has help up well to the abuse I have given it so far. If keeps this up I may have to buy a second one.


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh yeah the photos, what a sight this was when I opened her up. Sorry crappy lighting in the basement.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ewwwww... That's a whole lot of nastiness!

Need to tear mine apart and clean it out too. Tried to start it recently after it had been sitting several months and it didn't want to turn. Pulled rear cover and put the vice grips on the shaft and wiggled it back and forth until it broke loose; it's been working fine since. Actually seems to run better than it did new. It's much quieter than it was before, and seems to pull vacuum quicker too.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 31, 2016)

I change oil on mine after a full day of running. In addition to the bit if resin that atomizes when the bubbles pop that gets sucked in, it'll also pull in moisture from the air and your blanks no matter how dry you get them. Every time I dump the oil the first thing to come out is water. Depending on how the pump guts are put together you can tear it all the way apart and do a solvent clean out on all the parts. Mine gets torn that far apart about every 9-12 months. If you search there is a thread I did on the teardown and rebuild of a pump a while back. I did a JB but your pump looks similar.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Chris S. said:


> Oh yeah the photos, what a sight this was when I opened her up. Sorry crappy lighting in the basement.
> 
> View attachment 116092
> 
> View attachment 116093



Make a pen out of it!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 31, 2016)

I agree with Colin - I've only just started stabilizing, but I've been changing mine after each full day of running. Much better for the pump and it will allow your pump to produce a better/deeper vacuum. I've had a number of discussions with my father (refrigeration technician) concerning vacuum pump use/maintenance. It's standard practice in the refrigeration industry to change the oil with each use. He's seen countless guys burn out their pumps in short order from not maintaining them. And he's seen pumps last 30 years with proper maintenance. I spent a good chunk of change on my pump - I'll change the oil each time for the sake of maintaining it properly and keeping it in good condition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 2, 2016)

Chris looks like some Bacteria settin' in there.


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 2, 2016)

Was a large chunk of resin in there. Had a few mishaps with sucking up resin. Now I know what happened to it, cured to a nice big block in pump. Think I going to be buying a new pump soon. Ran 1 batch well but second batch started acting up at first. Can only wait and see what happens. Without a doubt I got my 99 out of it for sure but next one I will be changing oil much more often.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2016)

Pulled mine apart today... not quite as much goo as what Chris had, but it wasn't pretty. Hung up on start last night and this morning, had to bump the switch a couple times and it took off, so I knew the pump needed to come apart on it as well. Found nasty brown deposits in the pump. Wasn't really rust. Just ugly brownish stuff, STUCK in the bottom of the pump, hard as a rock. Steel wool didn't phase it. Got out the utility knife with a good sharp blade and gently scraped it clean, polished up with steel wool. One reed was stuck closed, had to pop it loose with the point of the knife blade.

All went really well, until I put it back together!

Worked until I put it under load, then it started pumping oil. Suspected reed problems, had them in and out SEVERAL TIMES! Couldn't find a problem there. 

Long about the 7th. time apart, I think it was. I tore it ALL back down looking everything over very closely, and discovered I had the impellers in backwards and they weren't seating properly. No they are not directional by design, for those who haven't had one of these apart yet, but they will wear into the direction of rotation, wherein they do become somewhat directional. So yes, pay very close attention to whether they appear properly seated when you put it back together. Got more suction that time, but under load, same sh1t! Started pumping oil up the hose at about 12 inches of vacuum. Nowhere near as bad however.

8th. time or so apart, I don't know honestly, I lost count; was ready for a DRINK! Was on the verge of putting it in the garbage and just going and ordering a new one, because I really wasn't finding anything wrong! And, it was really beginning to P--S ME OFF! I ran it briefly without the oil reservoir on it, to determine whether the reeds were working like they're supposed too. They looked good, but I had some small bubbles coming out around the top of the cover on the pump housing. Took it all back apart again, wiped it all clean again, and that time I put the cover on the pump housing VERY METICULOUSLY; finger tightened bolts, then went round and round in circles very gently tweaking them tighter and tighter. Flipped the switch before putting the reservoir on and she sounded altogether different. In a good way!! Put the reservoir back on, filled her up with oil, and she worked like a charm!

Smoked a little when I first started it, (_the pump not me, although a joint was sounding good too by that point, and I haven't smoked that bat guana in 40 years_). This pump never smoked like that before, but it did quit after a few minutes, so I got my fingers crossed. Pulled 32 inches of vacuum on my big pot at any rate, so we're back in business! 

There really isn't anything to them, I have no clue why it was being such a pain in the ass, but the simplest of things simply work that way some days!


----------



## Chris S. (Nov 2, 2016)

Rocky I feel your pain. Mine still not 100% but it is pulling vacuum one it starts. I may have to break down again too but want to get a few more batches before tear it apart again. Glad you are back up and running hopefully I will be just as lucky.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 2, 2016)

I know the impeller's being flipped were part of my problem, they weren't seating properly. It's really hard to see that with the pump housing flopping all over during assembly though. I caught it taking it back apart when everything was kinda stuck in place. Just noticed a little more gap on the back side of the impellers when I lifted the cover.

Only thing I can figure on the final fix is the cover simply wasn't seating on the pump housing like it should, and the leak there was causing the reeds to flutter. It acted like a reed problem to the very end. Last two times I had it apart I didn't touch the reeds and the symptoms went away flipping the impellers and seating the cover better. Went to the little bitty increments in tightening the cover, and that's honestly what seemed to make it all come back around Chris. I was just barely bumping each bolt as I went around. 

It was a pain in the ass, but when it came back, it came back strong. Doing everything it was before for vacuum, plus an inch or two, running a little smoother and quieter too, and vacuum should only get better once it all settles back in with a little run time. As far as the smoke, it did smoke a little when it was new, but I'm talking hardly noticeable, you had to have a ray of sunlight through the window and look hard to see it. Nothing like today! Thought she was gonna light up for a minute, then it eased off!! However that problem went away with a little use in the beginning, and it really hasn't smoked at all, so I suspect that it may disappear again. Only time will tell!


----------

